# Video komprimieren für Upload



## mein_name (23. März 2009)

Hallo!

Habe letztes Wochenende für eine Band ein Video gemacht. Jetzt hab ich es mir von der Kamera geholt (MPG, 301MB), mit Ulead Video Studio bearbeitet und jetzt ausgespiel (WMV, 88MB).

Diese 88MB sind mir aber für einen Upload auf ein Videoportal zu groß. Hab es jetzt probiert selbiges Video mit Avidemux in FLV umzuwandeln - da komm ich noch immer auf 60MB.

Was noch wichtig wäre: Das Video hat eine Länge von 5:14min und Größe 320x240px!

Es muss doch eine Möglichkeit geben so ein kurzes Video auf eine annehmbare Größe zu bringen!

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten!

lg
davidb


----------



## chmee (23. März 2009)

Welche Formate nimmt denn das Portal entgegen ?

Spiele es als AVI aus ( erstmal egal, wie groß es wird ) und dann nimm für eine gescheite Divx(mpeg4)-Komprimierung VirtualDub -probiers mit Kodierbitraten um die 400kBit- und vergiss bitte auch nicht, den Ton in mp3 zu kodieren, sonst nimmt alleine der Stereoton schon knapp 50MB in Anspruch.

mfg chmee


----------



## mein_name (23. März 2009)

Danke hat funktioniert!

Habs jetzt mit 500kbit kodiert und zuerst ins AVI ausgespielt! Jetzt hab ichs auf 13MB bekommen!

lg
davidb


----------

